# visit visa overstay



## stevemdavis (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi there! 

I am a UK expat and had been offered a job at a real estate agency here in Dubai. However, it turns out that they were dragging their heals when it came to processing my visa. A couple of weeks after my visit visa expired (and all this time I thought they were doing the processing) they turned around and asked for 15,000 AED as a "management fee" to start with the job. I thought this was ridiculous and decided not to pay them.

I have since been looking for another job and have been offered one but it's now been 56 days since the original visa expired. What's now likely to happen when I visit immigration? Do I need to have cash to pay the overstayed amount or will they also accept payment by American Express? Is there detention involved or any bans?

I look forward to hearing from you all. 

Thank you.

Steve.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You'll get fined and be expected to pay it in cash, I'd do this quick as the amount adds up daily.

If you go to immigration you'll probably be expected to pay the extra for not leaving the country too, best do a run to Hatta.


----------



## stevemdavis (Jun 10, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> You'll get fined and be expected to pay it in cash, I'd do this quick as the amount adds up daily.
> 
> If you go to immigration you'll probably be expected to pay the extra for not leaving the country too, best do a run to Hatta.


Hi there! Thank you for the reply. 

What is likely to be the extra for not leaving the country?


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Last I heard it was 100Dhs for each day of overstay.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

its 200.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Send me an email Steve. The link is in my signature.


----------



## stevemdavis (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Thank you all for your replies. Apparently, the fines are as follows:

UK citizen who has overstayed on Visit Visa and leaving the country:
200 AED for the first day and 100 AED every day after this.

But for a UK citizen who has overstayed on Visit Visa and changing to an Employment Visa:
25 AED per day.

Please note these are subject to change at any time and are correct at the time of posting. 

Thank you all again for your help. James, I'll send you an email within the next day or two.

Kind regards,

Steve.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

Garth Vader said:


> Last I heard it was 100Dhs for each day of overstay.


you are right sir, its 100 dirhams per day.


----------

